# Did not forget about you!!!



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi ALL,

For those of you that requested the Joest samples, I DID NOT FORGET ABOUT YOU!!!! I just received the latest batches from Germany and will get them out asap. I have all your addresses and will get them out via mail within the next few days. I have a lot of them to get out so keep an eye on them soon.

SORRY FOR THE DELAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Robert! 
Awesome! Thank you so much!
I was just thinking that the other day actually. I haven't really been using my porter cable much for that very reason. I can't wait to try these out! :thumbsup:


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

your welcome.... FYI, I have a new distributor set up in the Ontario region. Currently, he just received his various Joest rolls in grits 80 thru 150. They are 85mm wide x 18 or 9 yards in length. In case you wanted to get some, his name is Milan and his company is Parabilis. Number is 647-869-7938.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

robert seke said:


> your welcome.... FYI, I have a new distributor set up in the Ontario region. Currently, he just received his various Joest rolls in grits 80 thru 150. They are 85mm wide x 18 or 9 yards in length. In case you wanted to get some, his name is Milan and his company is Parabilis. Number is 647-869-7938.


I am out of Columbia,Missouri any place close to me?:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

robert seke said:


> your welcome.... FYI, I have a new distributor set up in the Ontario region. Currently, he just received his various Joest rolls in grits 80 thru 150. They are 85mm wide x 18 or 9 yards in length. In case you wanted to get some, his name is Milan and his company is Parabilis. Number is 647-869-7938.


Thanks Rob!
If I like them and I'm sure I will, I usually deal with Walltools.com


----------

